# S13 Drivers Power Window Acting Funny



## S13Nissan240SX (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey all, 
I'm having a problem with my drivers side window and I hope you can help me out. Sometimes this window will go up and down and sometimes it won't. When it works, it had no trouble. Therefore, I'm assuming that the motor and regulator are still good. I've taken the door panel off and I notice that when I notice that there is a wire harness going from my switch to some black box (about 1" x 1" x 4 "). When I manipulate the plug going into the box, I can usually get the window to go up and down. Therefore, I'm thinking that it's either the plug, the harness, or that black box. What confuses me, however, is that is that the passenger side window can always be controlled from the drivers side door and that utilizes the same harness, plug, and switch. Any thoughts? I'd appreciate any advice. Thank you much.

----Matt


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey since theres already something about windows here i think i might ask a little too lol....neither of my windows are working....just bought the car and neither work...i want to get that fixed but have no clue what it is... maybe if you figure out whats wrong with your window it might help me too lol


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Might be the switch at the door, Matt. If you have it apart and take it to a Nissan dealer they might test it with a "known good" for free. 

Otherwise, regulators go out quite often...cheap plastic parts.

Jody


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I had the same problem with my driver side window. The first time it was the motor, it had tapped out. The second time the whole regulator had to be changed. So I suggest that if your gonna change 1 change both that way you will save yourself the trouble of taking the door panel off again.


----------

